# Cliffside Restaurant



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure where this is, but it would be interesting to eat there.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2013)

SeaBreeze....your pic did not come through. If this is the one, it is in China.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

There is no food on this planet, nor will I ever fear starvation enough to lure me into eating there!  I just had a cold chill go through me from looking at it!!

I spin out 2 rungs up a ladder, and won't walk over grids, stand near floor length windows or look over a railing. That is my worst nightmare!  
Coffee and chocolate are now required to restore my composure.  Please don't ever post pictures like that where I may be in danger of seeing them.

Choccychoccychoccycoffeechoccy.


----------



## Anne (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm with Diwundrin - I wouldn't be able to even get to that thing, let alone think of eating there.  I can't stand ladders anymore; don't even like those open backed stairways....  ACK!!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_I agree that would be my worst nightmare, just the thought of how they get up there to the restaurant is enough for me_


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd love to eat there.
Don't get many thrills these days.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

You need to get out more Warri. 

 
Watching a drooling old dodderer in a vehicle he couldn't handle hit one car, miss another by centimetres while backing out again, presumably to escape the consequences, and was about to clip mine till the yelling and arm waving caught his attention in the IGA car park a couple of days ago was thrillin' enough to last me a while.

  Now that old bugger I *would* like to see in that restaurant.  He might take the wrong exit!:xbone:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry about that guys, I have the photo there now.  From the looks of the writing on the restaurant, I'm thinking it might be in Germany.  Thanks Pappy, that's an interesting restaurant in China too...looks a bit more hairy than mine, lol.


----------



## Anne (Aug 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful scenery - but I couldn't get up there!!!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

I might be able to handle that one SB, if I was blindfolded getting there.

You know, I was just thinking, that one in China would have to rely on bookings.  
The 'passing trade' would be travelling too fast to stop and 'drop in'.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> You need to get out more Warri.
> 
> 
> Watching a drooling old dodderer in a vehicle he couldn't handle hit one car, miss another by centimetres while backing out again, presumably to escape the consequences, and was about to clip mine till the yelling and arm waving caught his attention in the IGA car park a couple of days ago was thrillin' enough to last me a while.
> ...



You have an IGA ????


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

Two of 'em. In Woopi, not here.  You well know what constitutes the Chamber of Commerce here, a Pub, a PO, and a little 'easy-greasy' takeaway/grocery barn at the campgrounds. An IGA* here would make us feel downright citified.



*Independent Grocers Association =  Smallish supermarket.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I might be able to handle that one SB, if I was blindfolded getting there.
> 
> You know, I was just thinking, that one in China would have to rely on bookings.
> The 'passing trade' would be travelling too fast to stop and 'drop in'.



Hey Di, maybe a person could grab a coffee on the way down.....:wink:


----------

